# Nur /usr/lib ...?

## Inkarnat

hiho,

 habe gerade gemerkt, dass ich unter /usr nur ein /usr/lib habe kein /usr/lib32 - Verzeichnis obwohl mein System als 32-bit-sys

laufen soll.

Ist das normal??

gruß inkarnat

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, das ist auf einem 32 Bit System so schon in ordnung.

lib32 und lib64 gibt es nur auf einem amd64 multilib System

----------

